# Your Favorite Frames for DJ and Urban



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

Post your favorite frame for Dj and Urban that you think is the best and why.

For Me it's the Evil Imperial Because of the 1.5 head tube, super short chainstays, double top tube and the sheer burliness:thumbsup:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

STP!
Light
Cheap
Great geometry


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> STP!
> Light
> Cheap
> Great geometry


word STP is where its at. no better fame in my oppion. its got good geometry decent material, no goofy ass unneccesary gussets or split top tubes (sorry atomrcrkhsbiker, i had to  ) but yeah its jsut a real simple basic frame, and its perfect.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

identiti dr. jekyll


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

any frame from NEMESIS PROJECT cycles :thumbsup: 
It might have something to do with me making them and already thinking there the perfect bicycle


----------



## Garson413 (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, I've never ridden a bike that rode as well or looked as goood as my Nemesis Project Secret Agent. Am I baiased? Yes. But if I didn't think it was worlds better than anything else on the market I wouldn't have said anything.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Garson413 said:


> Well, I've never ridden a bike that rode as well or looked as goood as my Nemesis Project Secret Agent. Am I baiased? Yes. But if I didn't think it was worlds better than anything else on the market I wouldn't have said anything.


damnit garson, quit tempting me! i thiought my streetfighter was cool, but this 24" SA sounds like the ****.

well, i have to agree with brad on this one that anything with NEMESIS PROJECT on it is my favorite including mine.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> damnit garson, quit tempting me! i thiought my streetfighter was cool, but this 24" SA sounds like the ****.
> 
> well, i have to agree with brad on this one that anything with NEMESIS PROJECT on it is my favorite including mine.


Thanks for all the great compliments guys 

JJ ... if you think Garson 24" SA is sweet wait till you see what Mr. Coma 13 is rolling around on  YES Eric it's time for you to post some pic's of that bad boy !!!


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Thanks for all the great compliments guys
> 
> JJ ... if you think Garson 24" SA is sweet wait till you see what Mr. Coma 13 is rolling around on  YES Eric it's time for you to post some pic's of that bad boy !!!


hahahaha my bike is garnering a reputation without me even saying anything!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

coma13 said:


> hahahaha my bike is garnering a reputation without me even saying anything!


SHOW ME!!!!:madman:

:skep: hahahhahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## DAvo (Jun 8, 2004)

Nicolai 2MXTB :thumbsup: and 24 LeToy4 

my two frames before i built up the Nicolai.. still love the LeToy


----------



## Z1bomber (Dec 1, 2004)

any curtis hardtail

mainly because they are made in the UK  

the nemesis frames ive seen look really nice, and the santa cruz jackal is nice in my opinion


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

That Nicolai 2MXTB is sick as shizzle muh nizzle.



I'd have to say the favorite DJ bike I have ridden is my own. I haven't ridden many good bikes... sorry.


----------



## SDriding (Mar 20, 2006)

havent ridden many but my vote goes to the stp1 and dmr transition (well... in process of building but im sure it will be my new fav..) anyone have any opinions about putting a 05 shiver sc 100mm on the dmr? either that or a d street ive decided.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

^^^^Do not get the D-street 

the shiver will be fine


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

for the sheer(sp?) sexiness of it, the evil imperial wins, although I have no clue as to how it rides. If I could get a nemesis project in canada, I'd probably be willing to cough up for it. I'm planning to get one as my next bike when I break my 416.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> for the sheer(sp?) sexiness of it, the evil imperial wins, although I have no clue as to how it rides. If I could get a nemesis project in canada, I'd probably be willing to cough up for it. I'm planning to get one as my next bike when I break my 416.


i am pretty sure phatmoose cycles or w/e it's called has them.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I'd give up my left kidney for a le toy 4...


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have an STP and a Kona Cowan DS 
the STP rawks


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, but I'm not exactly in THAT part of canada.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

.243!

What's wrong with the D-street?


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

right now personaly i feel that Alluminim HTs like a Cowan or P.series feel best on DJ's. however when it comes to Urban (althougy i dont do much i would have to go w/ a Cro-Mo frame. but once i finish building up my Stinky,, i am either gonna get a Kona Cowan HT, or a Nemesis Project SA


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Yeah, but I'm not exactly in THAT part of canada.


\why dont you contact Nemesis directly and see what they can do.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Personally for the long term the P. series has been great to me. but the sex is all about the Nicolai 2MXTB also the Black Market Mob's ride super nice. a Friend of mine is getting a Tonic Fab fall guy soon, we'll see how that rides.


----------

